# Shall I use CPU or GPU for my Nvidia PHYSX settings?



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

<< Take a look at my system, should I select my CPU as the PhysX processor or my GPU? 
PhysX as in meaning that settings thing in the nvidida control panel.

What would be better? 

for games like Blur, Streetfighter 4, Modern warfare 2, GTA: SA, NFS Underground 2

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

GPU, but don't expect too much from a 9600. PhysX is very demanding, even on higher-end cards.

If you use the CPU, your framerates will drop considerably. You'll get best results by disabling it completely.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Seconded. If you buy a better card, though... Use your 9600 as a dedicated Physx card... Then you'll have fast frames AND awesome realism.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

I run a 9600 and the results are pretty decent on mid/low high. I also have 2X the ram and ~500mhz more on each core. And arguably a better chipset.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

oh kool koala, I'll set it to GPU then. I cant dsable it though, the only option are 'auto select' 'GPU' or 'CPU'.

And PoWn3d_0704 how am I supposed to go about using 2 cards at once? I dont have a SLI motherboard lol...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I think you can disable PhysX in the nvidia control panel under 3D Settings > Set PhysX Configuration. This should over-ride the in-game graphics settings.

You can also uninstall PhysX from Start > Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs. This doesn't affect the nvidia driver and is safe to do if you want to improve framerates.


----------

